# Screwed my LCD TV



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Busted my nice thousand dollar Samsung flatscreen. I am really really uspet that this accident happened. I have 3 pressure points where it was hit. You can still see half the screen, but the other half looks like pixels and busted glass in a 4 inch area. Now what?

I am going to get some estimates, screens are pretty much the cost of the tv, so I am screwed big time. Do you think just the glass covering is broken?

I will post pictures on here to show you the devistation. Epic disappointment, and no more video games for a long time. Sadness is in the air. Keep in mind warranties do not cover this.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ouch! Since it happened, look at it this way, Black Friday is almost here. and be the time to buy a new one! My 40" Plasma has taken some hits over last couple years. I have a wall-to-wall entertainment center with a holding shelf above tv for the tv boxes and such. That fell down right behind the plasma 2x and ripped the cable outlet right out from the tv, luckily we never use it.

When we moved, the black panel cracked, i didn't even notice until i cleaned the screen one day, can't see it unless really really stare at it. Last but not least the Button popped out, its a samsung, they have buttons all in the middle.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cam said:


> Busted my nice thousand dollar Samsung flatscreen. I am really really uspet that this accident happened. I have 3 pressure points where it was hit. You can still see half the screen, but the other half looks like pixels and busted glass in a 4 inch area. Now what?
> 
> I am going to get some estimates, screens are pretty much the cost of the tv, so I am screwed big time. Do you think just the glass covering is broken?
> 
> I will post pictures on here to show you the devistation. Epic disappointment, and no more video games for a long time. Sadness is in the air. Keep in mind warranties do not cover this.


Yep, you're screwed and this is coming from one of the most dedicated home theater nuts you'll ever encounter. How did you bust it?

I did see where Best Buy just released their Black Friday ad. 32" 1080p LCD for $389, but it's an Insignia, which is made by Funai.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

my 40" Sony I got from walmart last year works great, and was fairly reasonably priced. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

No insignais for me, but maybe my 1 year old gaming tv can still somehow be saved, that thing was worth like 1500 dollars, the 3rd best 37" you could buy last year 

It isn't really badly broken, I am hoping only the 1st layer got cracked, and that would be a cheaper fix, around 200. It cracked when one of my racing trophies was being cleaned by my family, and one fell into it. Not to happy when I got home expecting to relax.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if its looks all pixelated then its probably more than just the glass. if just the glass breaks you will just see the cracks but the color will still show through as it normally should. i broke the glass on my touch screan phone and it still works completely. if your getting a new one i would suggest investing in a LG they are amazing i have on that is 42" 1080p Plasma and its amazing everything is really clear on it. im super picky about picture quality and some of the larger tvs almost seem to be blurry just because of how big they are but not this one. really i would almost say just invest in a 3D tv since they really arn't but a couple hundred more over a HD of equal quality and soon everything is gonna be running in 3D(wonder if its bad for your eyes). only problem is you get 2 pairs of glasses and if you want additional ones they are about $100-$150 lol.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Gosh, I sure hope the 3D fad dies soon. I'm so sick of it already. I was SO happy to hear they decided NOT to release the new Harry Potter in 3D.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

hXcChic22 said:


> Gosh, I sure hope the 3D fad dies soon. I'm so sick of it already. I was SO happy to hear they decided NOT to release the new Harry Potter in 3D.


3D in the home will be a gimmick as long as glasses are involved. Mark my words.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They sell screens on Ebay, might be worth checking out.

I agree with 3D! I think its way way overrated. Gaming its cool, but not for the price tag. 3D tv's i can see plummit. Now halogram tv's need to come up  Talk about being IN THE MOVIE!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, I will see the prices when I take it in tomorrow, If I can fix it for under 700 dollars, I will. If not, I am going with a brand new one.

LG is okay probably my next choice, but Samsung offers cooler looking and usually better LCD tv's for the same price. I am definitely not going LED or 3D. LED is cool, but who wants burned out led black spots on your tv after 8 years? And 3D is way expensive, and over-rated. Plasma is okay too, but I have never been a huge fan. I would rather have to take in my LCD after 800,000 hours and have the warranty put in a new bulb.

Wish me luck that I didn't mess it up too bad!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I am dying on the inside not being able to play BBC2 or NFS:HP4 on Tuesday. AHHHHH!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cam said:


> Yeah, I will see the prices when I take it in tomorrow, If I can fix it for under 700 dollars, I will. If not, I am going with a brand new one.
> 
> LG is okay probably my next choice, but Samsung offers cooler looking and usually better LCD tv's for the same price. I am definitely not going LED or 3D. LED is cool, but who wants burned out led black spots on your tv after 8 years? And 3D is way expensive, and over-rated. Plasma is okay too, but I have never been a huge fan. I would rather have to take in my LCD after 800,000 hours and have the warranty put in a new bulb.
> 
> Wish me luck that I didn't mess it up too bad!


IMHO Sharp makes the best LCDs for the money and they are highly rated on Consumer Reports. They often get looked over because LG, Sony, and Samsung pay Best Buy and other stores to put their stuff up front.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk about 3d being a fad but i can see it being replaced before to long. i would only get it for the 3d games that will be comming out before to long. but i dont think i could stand wearing the glasses for hours on end while watching tv. idk i def like plasma the most it seems to the most smooth un unpixelated of all of them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

3D is so worth it. We have one, and you can watch anything in 3D, even the games. It separates the foreground from the background, so again, you can watch anything. As for popping out of the screen, only movies that are programmed to do so will do so. They're just awesome and a re simply worth it. Sorry about yours though... :console:


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well this Christmas season will be the best time ever to buy a TV, the TV market is saturated and they haven't stopped production, so expect crazy low prices.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear about your TV, but like stated maybe you can find a good price on parts. If not you can also scrap the thing for working parts and make some money off it. Basically, if there is a way to break it someone has. My dad was going to part out a 52" expensive, ****************ty rear projection TV we have that is dead. He worked hard trying to bring it back to life. Also that was a few years ago an its still sitting in the basement. There is a nice 52" samsung TV in this house, IDK exactly what kind it is but I feel your pain. 

I can't do 3D, its just silly. First off the TV costs so much, why do the glasses even cost money?, and have you seen how much 3D movies cost to buy 0.o! 

The only 3D thing that has interested me is that when I was leaving in the Cancun airport 3/10 they had some display TVs that were doing 3D, but there were no glasses required. I swear I was not under the influence of anything at the time . They had really bad graphics on them but they were indeed doing 3D all by themselves. They had lots of people gathered around, but not as many as the caribou coffee stand! I'm ashamed of my country sometimes =/


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the glasses cost so much because they have lenses that flicker super fast faster than the eye can see which makes the 3D pop out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't like video games with good graphics and erratic "cameras", they make me sort of motion sick. As long as some people get dizzy from 3D, it won't replace 2D. Still I did enjoy "virtual boy", so 3D video games will be cool.

My EE friend says get lots of estimates. Fix the picture and if you are short on money, use a sheet of plexi instead of replacing the glass.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

WOO!! Just picked this up yesterday - http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN55C7000WFXZA

3D nearly made me crap my pants playing video games, not to mention the specs on this beauty! Picked it up as an open-item meaning someone purchased it, didn't have the money for it, and returned it. It was all sealed in the box new for 1700.00 with a 4 year warranty on everything. The thing takes up nearly a whole wall in my bedroom lol

Yeah, my old one was shot, busted past the glass layer and into the LCD pixels  I really enjoy my new 55 inch LED 240 HZ TV, gaming without 3D is phenomenal, and is great for a room full of people. The thing works great with my modded PS3 and 1500W Home Cinema, not to mention a huge HDMI plug and play for my laptop. The 3D is sooo worth it, I will post pictures later, thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i still have not been able to try 3D in the home but im glad you liked it ill def be checking it out sometime soon.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish I had $1700 lying around... lol. We probably will once he gets back from deployment though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I had $1700, I'd buy a transmission for my '93 paperweight. Still someone has to stimulate the economy. Good for you. Enjoy it. Now you can post to the forums from your TV.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

HAHA I can do that too technically since there is a CPU on the big TV. But if you have ever tryed typing or navigation with a 52" screen its a total PITA. I would post on here from my $20 phone before I would touch the TV. I could do it quicker that way too. 

I wish I had $1700 too. I could of paid someone to work on my car for me, which just hit 180K and I bought $500 worth of parts for maintenance. Its been out of commission for a week already my steering and water pump just got here and the damn water pump doesn't fit like its suppose to . Probably be another week before I can get it all back together. New cam & crankshaft seals, idler and tensioner pulleys, water & steering pump, 3 new belts, sparkplugs, front sway bar links, and coolant tank. Basically fluids change and flush for more then half of the systems by the time its done. I'm just hoping it gets back together and runs properly when all is done. I miss my red mazda.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

eh if you buy a 3d tv now your wasting your money because their already very close to the point where they will be able to market no glasses 3d to the general public.

In other words why spend a ton of cash on a tv that will be obsolete within a year or two.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Corwin said:


> eh if you buy a 3d tv now your wasting your money because their already very close to the point where they will be able to market no glasses 3d to the general public.
> 
> In other words why spend a ton of cash on a tv that will be obsolete within a year or two.


QFT. The present form of 3D in the home will be dead within the next 5 years IMHO and will be replaced by glassless technology.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have to agree with the comments on 3D tv's, yes they are cool, but i can forsee them becoming obsolete very quickly with the upcoming 3D technology glasslessness which i forsee being a bigger hit. 

I have demo'd 3D PS3 gaming, it is quite cool! But not enough for me to justify that kind of spending. LED tv's though prices have crashed though making them more reasonable


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

just out of curiosity what does QFT stand for?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Just bought Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 4 on PS3. Looks amazing in 3D. 

EMC, My father owns a transmission shop, we could get you a cheaper one if you lived by us  We have owned this Aamco Transmissions in Mankato, MN for close to 35 years now.

And no, I do not have that much cash lying around, homeowners insurance gave me some extra cash, so I spent only 200 for this TV, from my past TV breaking. LOL Epic win! My older one was valued at 1100.00 brand new 2 years ago, and I got that money back, and my old protection plan refunded. So that 1700.00 came down to really only spending 200.00 for me. And this TV was a "unpaid item" meaning I saved 100.00 off the real price because someone brought it home and didn't pay for it. The thing was still sealed in the box and everything was all wrapped and packaged like it should be, so I saved some there as well.

Thank you all for you help, again!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Imagine a zombie game in 3D! LOL


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I told you so!!! 

3D is amazing. By the time it's without glasses, we can all sell sell these for parts and get a new one! (not, but still... I'm not waiting 5 years for 3D) 

Go to the library and get an old Twilight zone dvd. Now THAT is cool in 3D!

Enjoy!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the moral of the story is not to have anything over the TV. What is up will come down.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I think the moral of the story is not to have anything over the TV. What is up will come down.


i hope your not right about that because u should see what i have about 4 feet above my bed sitting right over top of my head! now that i look my mom also has a shelf mounted above my tv from when this room was her office before i moved back! ahhhh and my tv is brand new!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Except for wii remote damage and transport damage, most every broken TV I've ever heard of was something falling on it. You might want to stick anything heavy down with putty like they do in CA in case of earthquakes. That or make sure you have good insurance.

My sister keeps 2 little speakers on a shelf over bed to plug her mp3 into. When its not hooked up, the cord hangs down, so if you lay on her bed the speakers fall right on your head. After the first time, I learned to dodge the second one.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Except for wii remote damage and transport damage, most every broken TV I've ever heard of was something falling on it. You might want to stick anything heavy down with putty like they do in CA in case of earthquakes. That or make sure you have good insurance.
> 
> My sister keeps 2 little speakers on a shelf over bed to plug her mp3 into. When its not hooked up, the cord hangs down, so if you lay on her bed the speakers fall right on your head. After the first time, I learned to dodge the second one.


haha its kind of funny tho because at the foot of my bed i also have a dresser with stuff piled on it and the other night i remember laying there here stuff kind of slipping off of it and something large fell and hit my foot. at first when i woke up i thought it was a dream until i saw it laying on my bed. it was really weird. but right about my head there is a shelf that probably has around 50-75lbs of stuff on it of my moms things like big glass candle holders a keyboard a lamp and other things. probably wouldn't feel to good.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I think the moral of the story is not to have anything over the TV. What is up will come down.


Actual moral of the story is "Do not put trophies on your shelf next to your TV, domino effect will happen when your family is cleaning and you are away."

LOL

I am pretty pleased that I was actually able to come out way ahead, and only spend 200$ to get there


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cam said:


> EMC, My father owns a transmission shop, we could get you a cheaper one if you lived by us  We have owned this Aamco Transmissions in Mankato, MN for close to 35 years now.


Awww you should be like an hour closer to me and do more then trannys. I just put my car back together and it ran very badly for a minuet and now won't start. I'm getting no breaks with it. Started working on it on the 6th too...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> Awww you should be like an hour closer to me and do more then trannys. I just put my car back together and it ran very badly for a minuet and now won't start. I'm getting no breaks with it. Started working on it on the 6th too...


Yeah, you aren't too far away from us. There are probably close to 20 people within 100 miles of this area on here quite a bit


----------

